# I was told last weekend...



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

...that the only way to show that I had truly forsaken my Chewie roots was to show up with arrows fletched in something NOT made by Bohning.

Well, here ya go.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

You'll probably never want a non-hunting arrow with Blazers ever again.:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Looks good Matt...and I never said not made by Bohning...I said not Blazers...

I've actually used the 1.75 shield cut x-vanes before and liked them fine, just like those better...

It would appear you transformation is complete Grasshopper :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I still don't want to see some of the colors that were being discussed last weekend. ukey:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> ...that the only way to show that I had truly forsaken my Chewie roots was to show up with arrows fletched in something NOT made by Bohning.
> 
> Well, here ya go.



What's so hard about that??? Just because a company invents Blazers, the world's gotta revolve around them?? I don't give it a second thought and whether I'm walking to my treestand, or shooting a tournament, I have successfully not had to use anything Bohning. I do know their arrow tape is good stuff though, just haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still don't want to see some of the colors that were being discussed last weekend. ukey:


That's them. Winners Gold and Cosmic Green.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Spoon, welcome to Field Archery!  :thumb: :cheers:

(mini blazers is all my hunting arrows wear) :chortle: :zip:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You have arrived: don't look back......:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> That's them. Winners Gold and Cosmic Green.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


and I still think they look funny :chortle:

But there were some other colors mentioned by a couple others :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Welcome*

Glad to have you in the "club".


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

OK... that does it. 

I just ordered 2 packs from Lancaster.
I've going to fletch up a few shafts, and see if they really shoot that much better.

... and Hornet... you ain't gonna like my colors either. Pearl blue, with red nocks.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*peer pressure*

I felt a little out of place with my blazers last weekend too. I broke down and ordered some FFS-187s at the start of the week. I have a lot more room in my quiver now that half of the space isn't eaten up by vanes. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> OK... that does it.
> 
> I just ordered 2 packs from Lancaster.
> I've going to fletch up a few shafts, and see if they really shoot that much better.
> ...


I have pearl blue on my indoors arrows  and use red nocks on my field arrows. 

that combo together though :zip:

I will tell you though that your not gonna have fun finding them in the target :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have pearl blue on my indoors arrows  and use red nocks on my field arrows.
> 
> that combo together though :zip:
> 
> I will tell you though that your not gonna have fun finding them in the target :wink:


I shot blue Blazers with red Easton G nocks on my Lightspeeds last week, and the folks I shot with had no problem immediately calling an X at 80 for me. The blue around the red seems to stand out OK.

I've got those ACC 3-28s cut down to 27.5, and the bow is at 50#. I'm going to shoot them tomorrow with 100gr. tips to maintain the FOC and see how they do.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Blazer is 100 times bigger then what you have now :wink: 

The red shows up fine....when in the dot if you have good binos. I have been shooting red for the past year.....trust me they are the hardest of color to see in comparison to yellow, green, and orange :wink:

and when I first started shooting my 530 Nano's they had pearl blue FF on them :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> The Blazer is 100 times bigger then what you have now :wink:
> 
> The red shows up fine....when in the dot if you have good binos. I have been shooting red for the past year.....trust me they are the hardest of color to see in comparison to yellow, green, and orange :wink:
> 
> and when I first started shooting my 530 Nano's they had pearl blue FF on them :wink:


It's not that I don't believe you. I do. It's that I tend to end up in groups that have one, or more folks with green, and/or yellow, and getting in a group where one, or more is shooting the same color, and one target 50 yards out has 8-12 arrows all with the same colorscan make it tough to call shots. The blue and red doesn't "light up" the way green, yellow, or orange does, but they can be seen, and are easy to tell apart from brighter colored arrows.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I shoot blue FF187s and red g pin nocks. If it's in the shade I have a harder time seeing my arrows in the target, but with binos it isn't a problem.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> That's them. Winners Gold and Cosmic Green.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I'm in the club now, too, Matt. FF187s in red and white are by my side, Nanos will be here tomorrow, lizard tongue now installed on my bow (been shooting limb drivers for over two years, but the base of the tongue is too wide for tiny arrows), smallest gunstar reticle in fluorescent orange is on my lens, and new stabs, side rods, disconnects, etc. are now installed. Now some tuning and checking and sighting in. 

Can't accuse me of not putting just a little effort into Field now. 

Got to go to the Moo-tel Saturday if not before.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> I guess I'm in the club now, too, Matt. FF187s in red and white are by my side, Nanos will be here tomorrow, lizard tongue now installed on my bow (been shooting limb drivers for over two years, but the base of the tongue is too wide for tiny arrows), smallest gunstar reticle in fluorescent orange is on my lens, and new stabs, side rods, disconnects, etc. are now installed. Now some tuning and checking and sighting in.
> 
> Can't accuse me of not putting just a little effort into Field now.
> 
> Got to go to the Moo-tel Saturday if not before.


I'm REALLY looming forward to shooing up there Saturday. Haven't ever been to Tims place. I've heard lots of good about it. Gotta see it a time or two before States.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

TANC said:


> I guess I'm in the club now, too, Matt. FF187s in red and white are by my side, Nanos will be here tomorrow, lizard tongue now installed on my bow (been shooting limb drivers for over two years, but the base of the tongue is too wide for tiny arrows), smallest gunstar reticle in fluorescent orange is on my lens, and new stabs, side rods, disconnects, etc. are now installed. Now some tuning and checking and sighting in.
> 
> Can't accuse me of not putting just a little effort into Field now.
> 
> Got to go to the Moo-tel Saturday if not before.





Spoon13 said:


> I'm REALLY looming forward to shooing up there Saturday. Haven't ever been to Tims place. I've heard lots of good about it. Gotta see it a time or two before States.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Archery shooting / Hay making being scheduled on a daily basis in the afternoons until further notice:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I took the ACCs on a test flight this evening. I cut an inch out of them and finished refletching them. My groups definitely seemed to be better at distance. Unfortunately my 50 yrd stake in the yard is on a side hill. It's good practice for Jarlickers place but not real indicative of checking groups. They were definitely smaller and heard a few slapping each other high five on the way in. Now I'm looking forward to getting on the course and seeing what they will do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm REALLY looming forward to shooing up there Saturday. Haven't ever been to Tims place. I've heard lots of good about it. Gotta see it a time or two before States.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You'll LOVE the Moo-tel:smile: Great targets, great hospitality, beautiful country, and real bathrooms to boot. I call it the field archery Hilton:smile: Treaton has a very nice course. Ron Meadows even enjoys playing in the mud there


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You'll LOVE the Moo-tel:smile: Great targets, great hospitality, beautiful country, and real bathrooms to boot. I call it the field archery Hilton:smile: Treaton has a very nice course. Ron Meadows even enjoys playing in the mud there


Plus, the bathroom even has a built in "water fountain".


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Plus, the bathroom even has a built in "water fountain".


How could I forget to include that?? Come on out. Fun is guaranteed.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm REALLY looming forward to shooing up there Saturday. Haven't ever been to Tims place. I've heard lots of good about it. Gotta see it a time or two before States.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I now have new Victory NanoForce V1 350's uncut with 120 grain points and FF187's in red and white. They look REALLY good. :teeth: Overall weight is 365.

My bow now has a lizard tongue installed with a new Control Freak Stabilizer and side rod setup and shoots perfect bullet holes with a bare shaft and fletched arrow. :shade:

A fluorescent orange gunstar reticle (the smallest one) is installed on my CBE 4X lens, and I just went out (after the wind quit blowing) and hit a 3" circle 8 times in a row at 60 yards, then every time on a 1" circle at 20 and under, so if the rest of the marks are right, I think I'm good to go. I like the gunstar. Really small center dot at short range and bigger circle kind of frames the target center at long range. :thumbs_up

But I ain't talking no smack until I put up some numbers, and that hopefully starts tomorrow evening at the Moo-tel. But there's no guarantees.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like the winds of change may be a blowin!!!!!!



TANC said:


> Well, I now have new Victory NanoForce V1 350's uncut with 120 grain points and FF187's in red and white. They look REALLY good. :teeth: Overall weight is 365.
> 
> My bow now has a lizard tongue installed with a new Control Freak Stabilizer and side rod setup and shoots perfect bullet holes with a bare shaft and fletched arrow. :shade:
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> Well, I now have new Victory NanoForce V1 350's uncut with 120 grain points and FF187's in red and white. They look REALLY good. :teeth: Overall weight is 365.
> 
> My bow now has a lizard tongue installed with a new Control Freak Stabilizer and side rod setup and shoots perfect bullet holes with a bare shaft and fletched arrow. :shade:
> 
> ...


Practice hard at the MooTel today and then come shoot on Sat.


----------

